# Rock Bass....edible or not?



## bobfishes

Great story my kids were fishing along side me since they were little also and I'm sure they will always look forward to camping and fishing and rock bass are very delicious just ask my son lol


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure why my pic was deleted. Here it is again







. Shrubby


----------

